# Warren burglary suspect arrested



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mar 16, 2005

Warren burglary suspect arrested

Woman is found in car after 911 call

By Bradford L. Miner 
TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]

WARREN- Responding to a 911 call shortly after 10 p.m. Monday reporting a break-in on Highland Street, police found a Crouch Road woman locked in her car in the driveway.

Sgt. Jeffrey Y. Bednarz said Mary Minnery, 53, of Crouch Road, formerly of Gloucester, Va., was arrested and charged with breaking and entering in the nighttime with intent to commit a felony, disturbing the peace, negligent driving, assault and battery on a police officer with a motor vehicle, resisting arrest, and possession of a Class D substance.

Sgt. Bednarz said police officers tried to get the suspect out of the 1995 gray Honda Civic she was driving, and she put the car in reverse and backed up. She was blocked from backing out of the driveway by Warren cruisers, he said, and she put the car in drive and steered toward one of the officers.

"At this point the officers broke out the window on the passenger side of the vehicle and again she steered toward one of the officers, and then drove out of the driveway and onto Highland Street," he said. He said she got as far as a snowbank at the end of the dead-end street, some 50 yards from the driveway.

"Her car was pinned in by police cruisers and she was removed from her vehicle and taken into custody after a brief struggle," he said. Officer David Mellen was injured and was taken by Warren Fire Department ambulance to Mary Lane Hospital in Ware, where he was treated for minor injuries and released.

The suspect was held on $10,000 cash bail and scheduled for arraignment yesterday in Western Worcester District Court in East Brookfield.

A court spokesman said Ms. Minnery was being held for further arraignment proceedings today.

Sgt. Bednarz said Officer Keith Nicholas made the arrest and was assisted by Officer Mellen, West Brookfield police and the Massachusetts State Police.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

RPD is my hero! :inlove:


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

RPD good pinch :t: :t:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RPD - That was you? Great job!


----------

